# Pooping on rugs only



## ZACHDAVE

Daisy is 15 months old. We thought we had her trained, but over the past week or two she has pooped on our area rugs a couple of times. We have hardwood floors and tile and she never poops on that. But she went on the area rug in the living room, so we removed that rug. Guess what? She moved over to the area rug in the den and pooped on that. She also will poop on the basement wall to wall carpet, although we generally keep her out of there. We are prepared to remove all area rugs but would rather not. We do use Nature's Miracle when we pick up the poop, but it doesn't stop her. She is outdoor trained only - no pads. Any advice?


----------



## drclee

We removed all rugs while we were potty training our malts. I think it causes confusion. It's a pain, but until there are no accidents for a while, you should probably take them up.


----------



## michellerobison

WE had area rugs too,but took them up. The two adoptees are wee pad trained so anything they see on the floor that looks like a wee pad gets peed and pooed on...We couldn't get them broke from it.... 

My other three were never wee pad trained and they don't mess on area rugs...

So we took up the door mats and area rugs and they let us know when they gotta potty. If I can just get them to ring the bell,that would be great.


----------



## princessre

Can you get your baby on a crate training schedule and help her eliminate on the pad so that you can make a huge deal and reward her for going in the right place? You can make her space larger after she is more reliable, but not until then...


----------



## jmm

Dogs are often specific to the surface they go on...carpet is just as soft and absorbent as a pee pad. Why not unless you teach them otherwise? 
You can leave your rugs down, but you need to go to housetraining 101 which means no access to these rugs without 100% supervision! 
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## Johita

Aolani is wee wee pad trained too and he had some mistakes on our rugs becuase of that (mostly when my boyfriend was "watching" him). Now when we bring him down to the living room where we have our rugs he weres a male wrap and he hasn't had an accident since. He doesn't poop on the rugs as he's pretty strict about his poop schedule so we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Cheri

jmm said:


> Dogs are often specific to the surface they go on...carpet is just as soft and absorbent as a pee pad. Why not unless you teach them otherwise?
> You can leave your rugs down, but you need to go to housetraining 101 which means no access to these rugs without 100% supervision!
> House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


That was a fantastic link, thanks for sharing! I have had nothing but problems with Vi and potty training (she was a puppy mill breeder for her first 3 years...need i say more?). Consistency is a weakness of mine...I'll have to work on that. I like the timer idea, I'll have to do that...


----------



## brendahelens

Keep teaching her where to poop. She's still young for sure you will have great result.


----------

